# loki the utonagan



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

this is loki who's satying with me for a little while.

he is 4years old and half brother to my merlin. 
and is a long coated version.

his one handsom boy.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow he's gorgeous!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow very wolf like he is a handsome chappy


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh wow, where can I get a longcoated Utonagon from then!! I want one


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yep they are a happy breed, they see the good/fun in everything


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Freya'n'Sassy said:


> Oh wow, where can I get a longcoated Utonagon from then!! I want one


i'll pm you a site to go to if you like and have a good read up, they are big, friendly, happy willing to please   
a big friendly giant


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Bit like a slimmer version of the alaskian malamute. They are lovely to and quite large.


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

carol said:


> i'll pm you a site to go to if you like and have a good read up, they are big, friendly, happy willing to please
> a big friendly giant


Ooooh yes please, I think they are lovely. Are they much different to a GSD to live with? I have had them all my life


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Dont know what there like off lead for coming back. I suppose its a matter of loads of recall training. I have been told they moult lots but then gsd dogs do quite a bit dont they. Dont know to much on this breed


----------



## Weezie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

very handsome indeed


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

sullivan said:


> Bit like a slimmer version of the alaskian malamute. They are lovely to and quite large.


they look slightly like a malamute but are nothing like them.
bigger better natured and brillient to train, things click faster. 
Great with kids/other dogs well actually everyone. maybe i'm being a little "these dogs are amazing" but i've never seen a breed of dog so nice natured.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> they look slightly like a malamute but are nothing like them.
> bigger better natured and brillient to train, things click faster.
> Great with kids/other dogs well actually everyone. maybe i'm being a little "these dogs are amazing" but i've never seen a breed of dog so nice natured.


I agree hun
and loki is gorgeous i still prefer merlin though


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Jem85 said:


> I agree hun
> and loki is gorgeous i still prefer merlin though


awww, i've fallen in love with loki, i dont want him to go in how ever long its going to be


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> awww, i've fallen in love with loki, i dont want him to go in how ever long its going to be


eh?....... x


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

we have him here while his owners get sorted in canada then he's going over


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> we have him here while his owners get sorted in canada then he's going over


Oh sorry


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

They are both really lovely. This may be a silly question but how come if they are brothers one is long hair the other short? Was one parent short the other long?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Insane said:


> They are both really lovely. This may be a silly question but how come if they are brothers one is long hair the other short? Was one parent short the other long?


they are half brothers and sometimes you get a long coated pup, and colouring can range on short and long coats from white to ink marks [white with patch colour] to black, but the best is what is called a timber grey which merlin is.
one of merlin's litter mates was a long coat timber grey she was gorgous


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

carol said:


> they are half brothers and sometimes you get a long coated pup, and colouring can range on short and long coats from white to ink marks [white with patch colour] to black, but the best is what is called a timber grey which merlin is.
> one of merlin's litter mates was a long coat timber grey she was gorgous


Thanks - they are definitely going on my wish list for the future as everything you hear about them is positive. I think the short and long coat are both lovely.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Blimey now hes bloody nice... i cant get ova how big merlins got compaired to the otha uton...beautifull dogs


----------



## tawneywolf (Jul 25, 2008)

I have Cariad and Maelona who are Loki's blood sisters. They are from the same parents but a year younger

this is Sulin [email protected]
























and this is Sulin [email protected]
























this is them both together

























my website address is Donehogawa.com if you want to have a look at it
Glad to hear you are all in love with our dogs. My 2 are also half sisters to Merlin


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh great a family get together lol
they are lovely girls


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

wow they are gorgeous  beautiful looking dogs.

hehehe @ family get togetha, it must be nice carol for u to be able to see all of merlins otha bros and sis


----------



## tawneywolf (Jul 25, 2008)

we were at the Skipton Show together and before that saw them at the Essex Show, it is lovely watching him grow up. He is a lovely boy.


----------

